# Ivanacara Adoketa



## ggMing (Jun 28, 2004)

Just sharing some pics of my Ivanacara Adoketa Pair.. :thumb:

Here's the 'Home' ..
measuring 30" x 16" x 16"


----------



## ggMing (Jun 28, 2004)

The Male checking out Glass Cleaner.... :thumb: 









Full Body Shot..









The Female









































these are all my best shot, will upload more later when i manage to get more pics... :thumb:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

very very nice. thank you for sharing. i love your tank.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice looking tank! Simple. Clean. Love it! What kind of fern is growing on your wood? Great looking fish too! Where did you get them?


----------



## ggMing (Jun 28, 2004)

adam79 said:


> Nice looking tank! Simple. Clean. Love it! What kind of fern is growing on your wood? Great looking fish too! Where did you get them?


those are fissidens fontanus...

i got my pair from a friend.. :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish these fish were more common over here. One of the most beautiful SA species. The aquascaping is also excellent!! What pH and hardness is the water at?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *ggMing*,

Great tank and fish, as others mentioned, thank you for sharing. I have not seen these SA fish before; the markings around their eyes and on their face are great.

We would love more pics when/if you have them.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Something about them reminds me of a reptile. Anyone else seeing that? I think its the eyes and color. Very unique fish. I with these were more common. I would definitly have me some. :thumb:


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful fish and really nice habitat you have set up for them. :thumb:


----------



## ggMing (Jun 28, 2004)

thank you everyone for their kind comments.. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I absolutely love how you aquascaped the tank...Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm kinda wondering why their fins are clamped. Nice fish though.


----------



## ggMing (Jun 28, 2004)

Blademan said:


> I'm kinda wondering why their fins are clamped. Nice fish though.


the fishes is all fine, just that they only flare when the see own reflection on a mirror...
other than this, they don't flare much.. also, they are very peaceful towards tank mates... including smaller fishes like cardinal tetras... i use to have cardinals as dither but i took them out, as they do not compliment my tank... =P by the way, here's another pic of the male, and updated pic of the tank...

the coconut shell is now hidden behind... on the right...









and heres the male.... :thumb:


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations, a wonderful pair & a beautiful tank.


----------



## MarZissimo (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys, this is my first message, so first of all i have to say: "Compliments everybody keeping online this board! It's very very useful speaking with other people of other countries about tropical freshwater fishes!"

After that, my compliments also go to mmGing because of the way he/she sets the tank: very very nice looking  
On the 30th of October 2010 i'm gonna go to Milano buying a pair of Ivanacara Adoketa, and would be very useful to know at what values you keep yours...and, if you had success in breeding this wonderful fish, wich is best way to reach that goal 

Thanks everybody and...last but not least.....sorry for my english.. 

Bye, Marco.


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

*ggMing*

This is one of the greatest tank i have ever seen. It has really nice scaping and i like it even more because you have just a pair of two really beautifull SA cichlids! Hope you will have lick when spawning


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

ggming great looking tank and fish. I am going to see if I can find some of those. Keep up the great work.


----------

